# Period late, BFN tests BUT positive ovulation tests!



## tinkerbell86

Hi im really confused! and wondered if anyone can help me!? or has experienced this yourselves or know anyone who has????

i have a cycle of 32days, my last period was on 28th july 2010 and was due on aug 28th. im 9days late!!
Ive taken a few preg tests throughout this week and all NEGATIVE????

but i have sensitive boobs that are bigger and lumpy, i have discharge which is unusual for me, ive been having mild headachs which is very unusual for me. Ive had cramping like im going to start but dont, my stomach is bloated and ive put on 3pounds! My lower back achs aswell, i have a tightening feeling in stomach!

I also did an ovulation test the past 3days and it came out POSITIVE!! but how can it come out positive if ive already ovulated and im late for period, anyone else experienced this? if so what was the outcome? :wacko:

Please help xxx


----------



## Sooz

How sensitive were the pregnancy tests you have used?


----------



## tinkerbell86

ive used first response and clear blue.
but last time i was pregnant i didn show until i was 7weeks preg, but i lost the baby:cry:
so im just concerned!


----------



## tinkerbell86

so im so so :wacko: ????
i thought only pregnant ladies get positive ovulation results when not ovulating as its a similar hormone????

so with this result and symptoms am i pregnant ???


----------



## Lollylou

Hi Tinkerbell.

Hope you don't mind me butting in, the exact same thing happened to me last month, ovulation tests can pick up when af is coming, Well thats what i got told on here last month and it was true as af arrived 3 days later.

You never though, You might be pregnant, just keep testing in a few days :flower:


Lolly x


----------



## Tattoo

I think you ought to see a doctor, tinkerbell. If nothing else, they might be able to set your mind at rest.

Babydust for you :dust:


----------



## tinkerbell86

yeah i have a appointment on monday which is in 3days xx

fingers crossed x


----------



## Noodles

Have a read of this...

https://www.peeonastick.com/opkhpt.html


----------



## tinkerbell86

yeah just read your link, im confused as some say yeah and no! but my friend who was preg did an ovulation test when preg and it came out positive! so dont know if its a positive sign or not?? anyone on here experienced this??? and what was the outcome???


----------



## tinkerbell86

I Did another preg test today and it came back yet again BFN :nope:
But i did another ovulation test and it came out positive:wacko:???

I don't get it, i ovulated 17th August and was due on 28th August, its now the 6th sept and no period pregnany symptoms and positive ovulation test!

This happened to anyone who know anything about it that can help? as ive heard pregnant women get positve results as its a similar hormone???


----------



## madcatwoman

my ovulation tests have always come up with a very dark positive since becoming pregnant, the lines come up straight away too!, infact i used an OPK after what i thought was an evap line on a pregnancy test, it had a nice clear line to it!


----------



## tinkerbell86

ooooo i hope i am then!
mine come up straight away and dark! and you can still them the next day!!!!
so hopefully fingers crossed il get my bfp soon!


----------



## tinkerbell86

Hey i've just came across this very very interesting web page https://www.bellaonline.com/articles/art22552.asp

Baby dust to us all:winkwink:


----------



## tinkerbell86

Did another ovulation test as it was last one, it tested positive AGAIN, but negative hpt :wacko:

Im not ovulating as i already have. Il be 2weeks late 2moz for :witch: and retesting again with a hpt!

how many days after ovulation does implantation take place???

Baby dust for all:flower::dust:


----------



## Trixie Mae

Tinkerbell86-
I am in the same boat as u and I am very intrigued by ur pos opks. I am now 3 days late for my af and I got 5 mornings of BFN. I just checked and I have 1 ovulation test left so I will let u k ow what kind of result I get! Keep me posted on how ur testing goes! Good luck!


----------



## Trixie Mae

I just did my last clear blue opk and the digital screen said negative but there was a blue line about half as dark as the control line on the strip. Any ideas?


----------



## tinkerbell86

erm i think the line has to be te same darkness or darker than control line xxx


----------

